# Gwinett lease



## biggabuck (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got 85 acres in gwinnett. Bow only. Got it late last year. Had pics of a couple good bucks. Lease ends in june but landowner has another guy that wants it so I'm going to try and get the money early. Dues will 300 looking for 4 guys. First 4 to pm me will get it. Just pm your phone number and I will be in touch.


----------



## DeepweR (Apr 2, 2012)

i want in,,, pm sent


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 2, 2012)

Pm sent.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Apr 2, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## frank mcintosh (Apr 2, 2012)

Call at 678-873-7510 frank


----------



## frosty20 (Apr 2, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 2, 2012)

I think i have my 4 but if not i will let yall know. Full as of right now. Thanks to all the PMed me.


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 9, 2012)

I won't be interested now...Just mark my name off the list. Thanks anyways.


----------



## bmason300 (Apr 10, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## biggabuck (May 7, 2012)

Mine is in buford. Far far away from the river.


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Need 2 had lots of bites. But no takers on all the spots. Ive paid the lease. PM me if you want in and i will get back to you. Deleted all the others that had contacted me earlier.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jun 1, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## donblfihu (Jun 2, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## leonard (Jun 3, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Butcherboy60 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 4, 2012)

Got all i need now. If it changes i will send pms to those who sent them to me. Thanks Mike


----------



## pepperrocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Any openings let me know. Pm sent.


----------



## bshort05 (Oct 20, 2012)

any openings please let me know... live in hoschton and looking.


----------



## Lineslider (Nov 9, 2012)

If you ever need another person just call me.  (6783503074)


----------



## abkwwl (Jan 14, 2013)

Any openings for 2013-2014? Please give me a call 770-596-4136. Thanks Bradley


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 15, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## coydog (Jan 15, 2013)

if there are any openings for 2013 let me know 6782451363


----------



## Larry55 (Jan 16, 2013)

If you still have opening call 770-533-3002


----------



## longshotlee (Mar 19, 2013)

*Buford*

Any openings? Lee (678)772-6625


----------



## JG174 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Deer*

Please call me local fireman with good hunting ethics.            404-313-0303


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 23, 2013)

No openings


----------



## headpig (Mar 23, 2013)

where in gwinnett


----------

